# Battery thread closed?!



## Abraxx (Jul 24, 2012)

Why is it not possible for me to post any threads anymore in the general cam forum and why was a thread closed just after I placed an answer related to a battery topic in a previous thread?
There was nothing in it against any forum rules!
Furthermore I did not receive any explanation nor PM.  


And now I can not post any further post in the above forums?!?


Please, I expect an explanation! ??? I feel kind of censored!


Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2012)

Abraxx said:


> Why is it not possible for me to post any threads anymore in the general cam forum and why was a thread closed just after I placed an answer related to a battery topic in a previous thread?
> There was nothing in it against any forum rules!
> Furthermore I did not receive any explanation nor PM.
> 
> ...


 
Probably because the thread was a old one and your post was likely of no help to the op who posted it months ago.


----------

